
Tesla signs $9B agreement to build factory in China - dailo10
http://mashable.com/2016/06/24/tesla-factory-china-9-billion/
======
mholt
"We haven't signed anything for a factory in China" -Elon Musk

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/747298731691696130](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/747298731691696130)

